# General purpose zoom for honeymoon



## alexturton (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm heading on my honeymoon in April to Mauritius for 2 weeks.

At home, I shoot 5d mk iii and generally with primes (24L, 35, 50L, 85L, 100L macro and soon to have 135L).

I'm thinking of not taking any of those and just buying a general purpose zoom so that:

a) Im carrying less stuff (so my new wife doesn't kill me for taking so much stuff), and 
b) I can focus on enjoying my honeymoon and taking snaps rather than worrying about having the right lens on (so my new wife doesn't kill me for taking so much stuff).

I could just take the 24, 50 and 135 + an extension ring and that would cover most scenarios. However on a general walk about I'd still be carrying 3 lenses. 

I'm sure this has been covered before (somewhere) but I think my options are:

The canon 24-70 ii feels too expensive to justify.
The canon 24-70 f4 doesn't feel exciting enough (70mm @ f4) to warrant £1000.
The canon 24-105 f4 could be a reliable choice but its dated and I worry about sharpness and sample variation. 
I like the look / idea of the tamron, but the stories I hear about AF inconcistency (not MFA) worry me.

So I'm kind of leaning towards the sigma 24-105 f4. But I've owned the old sigma 24-70 f2.8 in the past and found the AF to be unreliable and the bokeh to be unattractive. But I could save a bit of cash and buy a used canon 24-105 f4.

But does anyone have any good opinion (or bad opinions) of the sigma 24-105? and/or any decent and definative review sites? and/or does anyone have an opinion on whether the canon 24-105 would be a better bet?

And/or any other suggestions that I haven't considered?

Your time is always appreciated.
Thanks all
Alex


----------



## Albi86 (Feb 25, 2014)

The new Sigma 24-105 seems a good lens.

Otherwise buy the 24-70/4 L second hand. I got mine for 700€. At this price it's a reasonable purchase. Same as you, I didn't feel like investing 500-600€ in the 24-105 L.


----------



## Sanaraken (Feb 25, 2014)

You might get disappointed getting the Canon 24-105. Since you have all those prime. For me I would be okay in just bringing the 24L or 35mm and 100L. I also consider getting the 24-70 2.8II. So you dont get disappointed on the image quality you take.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 25, 2014)

G1X MkII, this is what it is made for.


----------



## jprusa (Feb 25, 2014)

Sanaraken said:


> You might get disappointed getting the Canon 24-105. Since you have all those prime. For me I would be okay in just bringing the 24L or 35mm and 100L. I also consider getting the 24-70 2.8II. So you dont get disappointed on the image quality you take.


I agree .


----------



## moocowe (Feb 25, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> G1X MkII, this is what it is made for.



I'd use my honeymoon as an excuse to buy a Fujifilm X-E1 kit with 18-55mm f/2.8-4 since they're under £700.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 25, 2014)

moocowe said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > G1X MkII, this is what it is made for.
> ...



I'd use my honeymoon for anything but photography.............


----------



## moocowe (Feb 25, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> moocowe said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Good point.


----------



## hgraf (Feb 25, 2014)

Get an SL1 body and a Tamron 18-270. As an alternative a mirrorless camera with a couple zooms.

I know you said you're worried about quality, but do you need the ultimate in quality and sharpness? Do you need the super low light ability of full frame, or the high frame rates?

You're on your honeymoon, this isn't a paid gig. Personally I'd concentrate on it being a honeymoon and time to relax. The quality of every entry level DSLR or mirrorless camera will be more then good enough for pretty much anything you'll be shooting. Keep it small, keep it light, keep it simple, and enjoy yourself, that's my 2 cents.

TTYL


----------



## seekthedragon (Feb 25, 2014)

I took a 24-70 II to my honeymoon, it matches the L primes in terms of image quality. It served me great, although weight was a little issue when we climbed the Triglav. Other solution may be the Tamron 24-70 f2.8 VC.


----------



## ablearcher (Feb 25, 2014)

I would take 35 and 100 along and forget the "all purpose" zooms all together.


----------



## sjschall (Feb 25, 2014)

hgraf said:


> . . . You're on your honeymoon, this isn't a paid gig. Personally I'd concentrate on it being a honeymoon and time to relax. The quality of every entry level DSLR or mirrorless camera will be more then good enough for pretty much anything you'll be shooting. Keep it small, keep it light, keep it simple, and enjoy yourself, that's my 2 cents.



I like this advice. Have you thought about taking your 60D and a lightweight zoom over the 5D?


----------



## alexturton (Feb 25, 2014)

I agree with a lot of the sentiment here. I can't bring myself to use crop after buying my 5d. So my 60d is just gathering dust. So I'm not convinced i like the idea of buying a gen zoom for that. 

I don't like compact system cams so that doesn't sound like a good idea for me. 

I think I agree with the comments re I'd be disappointed with an f4 lens. 

Think that leaves me with canon 24 70ii or just go with a few primes and keep my rx100 handy to fill in the edges where neccesary. Light and simple sounds good 

The truth is my photography is my hobby and I get a lot of relaxation from it. I can't sit and read on a beach like a normal person


----------



## tron (Feb 25, 2014)

Get the Canon 24-70 2.8 II. This is one in a lifetime chance to justify buying an expensive lens. You do not want to get many prime lenses so as to enjoy your honeymoon with your wife and at the same time you will get very sharp pictures: 2 birds with one stone ;D


----------



## waelelgendy (Feb 25, 2014)

On my honeymoon I travelled with my 5DIII, 17-40L, 35L, 135L, and extenders. I can't tell I had troubles carrying this around all day, as I've been a professional athlete for some long time of my life, but maybe others may feel the weight after few hours.
Anyway, if I had your gear, I would pick the 24L and the 100L for a 2 lens setup. If your wife enjoys being photographed, you may consider adding the 50L, or replacing the 100L with the 85L, and have your 2 lens setup to be the 24L and 85L.
If spending money on extra stuff won't bother you, then go for the Fuji X system and leave your Canon gear at home. As I'm not really that rich, I prefered to make use of what I have, and save the money to be spent during the trip itself.

Good luck, and congrats!


----------



## Old Shooter (Feb 25, 2014)

alexturton said:


> I agree with a lot of the sentiment here. I can't bring myself to use crop after buying my 5d. So my 60d is just gathering dust. So I'm not convinced i like the idea of buying a gen zoom for that.
> 
> I don't like compact system cams so that doesn't sound like a good idea for me.
> 
> ...



Your 5DIII and the 24-70II are like bread and butter - they just go together... You can carry one lens and get a lot of great shots... That being said, I would drop that shorty-forty in my pocket - I love what it does on my 5DIII...


----------



## No Mayo (Feb 25, 2014)

I recommend that you don't think of this as photographing your honeymoon, but rather photographing your bride on her honeymoon. Focussing on her will guarantee great shots that everyone will cherish. I would take the 85L and the 24L (to capture her in the environment). If I were to purchase a one lens solution it would definitely be the 24-70LII. I have it (and a large selection of L primes) and I am quite happy with the quality. I would not be happy with anything slower than 2.8. Congratulations to you!


----------



## Gert Arijs (Feb 25, 2014)

I would invest in a 17-40. So take the 17-40 and the 100 is my advice. Not too havy, very multi-purpose.

In fact I wanted to suggest a crop body with superzoom, ie Tamron 18-270mm. Since quality is a serious issue, it's a tough descision...


----------



## digital paradise (Feb 25, 2014)

Just get her some stuff from Victoria's Secret and you will have all the zoom you need . I noticed a few things about the 24-105. I had that lens for about 6 years and did me very well. A good sharp lens that has a nice range.

I never liked it at 24mm on a FF. Pretty bad for distortions and CA. I know this can be corrected but the outsides, especially people never looked right. I was looking for a WA lens and the 24-70II came out. Still has a bit of distortion and CA but no where near as much. 

I decided to sell the 24-105 and get the 24-70 II. Love the IQ. Miss the range and IS of the 105 but no where as much as I thought I would. For that price I think it should have been included. If I had unlimited money I would have kept the 105 as a walkaround but today I would not part with my 24-70. It is not a 24 TSE but is a formidable landscape lens

24mm @ 2.8







28mm @ 5.6


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 25, 2014)

It all depends on what you shoot, but I'll take the minority position: get the Canon 24-70 F/4 IS.

The upsides are numerous: IS, light, compact, sharp, weather-sealed, and has the 0.7x Macro mode. 

It's a _killer _travel lens, all things considered. Yes, you lose a stop over the Canon 24-70 2.8 II, but it's so much lighter to carry around, and IS + Macro have been quite useful for me.

But if speed really is vital for how and what you shoot, you should be shooting with primes. If you are one of those folks who slams it fully open all the time, even with a 2.8 zoom you'll wish you could open it up more...

- A


----------



## FTb-n (Feb 26, 2014)

Curious thread. 

Two decades ago, my wife and I honeymooned in Hawaii. I brought two AE-1 bodies, an FD 35-80 f3.5-5.6, and FD 80-210 f4, and an FD 50 f1.8. The 50 got little use, but we have poster-sized prints from the others hanging on our walls. Polarizer filters were used a lot and film speed was limited to ASA 200 and ASA 400. These lenses pre-dated IS, so I was often pushing the limits of hand-held shutter speeds.

I'm watching the comments of 24-105 f4 vs. 24-70 f2.8 with great interest. I have the 24-105 and enjoy the IS, especially when using polarizers and with landscapes where I may want a smaller aperture. With Lightroom lens correction, the distortion isn't an issue. 

I'm intrigued by the 24-70 2.8 for the speed and IQ, but fear the lack of IS and the shorter reach -- and the price. (Hmm...sounds familiar. Before moving from crop to FF, I feared the loss of reach -- and the price.) There are times when I'd prefer a faster lens, but the 24-105 still impresses me.

So, if my wife and I return to Hawaii, I wouldn't hesitate to bring two 5D3's, the 24-105, the 70-200 f2.8 II, and the 40 2.8 pancake. The 70-200 may seem to be less necessary, but it's still my most used lens, especially when shooting candids and portraits -- which might get frequent use with my favorite subject on the beach


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Feb 26, 2014)

Don't waste your money on a zoom!!! 

You are obviously a prime shooter. Use your primes and be simple and happy. 
You will be uninspired by a "general purpose" zoom, methinks.

Take two primes. 

A wide and a moderate telephoto in a small bag and see your honeymoon through that framework. You'll get way better shots and have less crap to haul around.

24 or 35 plus 85 or 100 (depending on whether macro is important to you. I'm thinking 85 though for its portrait emphasis). Even better... play spin the bottle and pick the two lenses that come up out of these selections.

You WON'T MISS a single shot. What's to miss? You will take them at the focal length you have in your hand, and you'll GET the shot you take. A 35mm landscape is better than a 17mm landscape if its better conceived and enjoyed and taken. Or vice versa. Who cares.

#1 priority: wife. #2 priority: relaxing and enjoying wife and surroundings and food. #6 priority: getting some great shots that didn't get in the way of priorities #1 and #2.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 26, 2014)

Old Shooter said:


> alexturton said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with a lot of the sentiment here. I can't bring myself to use crop after buying my 5d. So my 60d is just gathering dust. So I'm not convinced i like the idea of buying a gen zoom for that.
> ...



+1 with Old Shooter


----------



## tron (Feb 26, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Old Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > alexturton said:
> ...


Well that's what I would expect from Dylan2470 (and not Dylan777? ;D ). Of course I agree. I would just suggest a pocket modification so as to be able to drop an 85mm 1.2L II in it ;D ;D ;D


----------



## agierke (Feb 26, 2014)

This thread makes me smile.

First off... Congratulations! This is a very exiting time in your life. Enjoy every moment of it.

Let me echo others in saying don't make this about photography. I know it's tempting but you only get to honeymoon once and you and your wife should enjoy each other as much as possible!

I got married 2.5 years ago and I purposefully left my gear at home (much to my wife's relief and delight). Instead, I mixed it up and brought a Polaroid Land camera with a bunch of pack film. Due to the nature of the camera I only took pictures when the moment seemed appropriate to do so. My wife was so intrigued with the process she asked me to teach her how to use it and she had a blast picking moments to shoot as well. We ended up with a really cool set of unique polaroid prints that feel more special than anything I would have gotten if I had brought my regular gear.

I realize this might not be a realistic suggestion for you but I wanted to share the sentiment more than suggest specific lenses.

That being said if I had to pick something, I would stay true to your roots with primes but ONLY take the 35mm. It would allow you to get great shots but force you to pick your moments so that you won't be overly distracted by shooting. And if she doesn't already know...teach your wife to shoot so she can share in the moments when you are photographing!

Have a great time!!!


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Feb 26, 2014)

Unless your fiance is a photo buff, or incredibly understanding, take something light, portable and un-obtrusive.
You're not going on a photo safari, you're starting a new life and she's the most important part of it. Cameras,
and particularly camera budgets. are going to slip way down your list of important "stuff" and you might start getting used to it from the start.


----------



## JonAustin (Feb 26, 2014)

"The truth is my photography is my hobby and I get a lot of relaxation from it. I can't sit and read on a beach like a normal person "

I would vote for taking a single zoom, but I think you should take what you're most comfortable with. Your loving new bride will understand, so long as your focus on the photography doesn't supersede your focus on her! My wife loves the photographic memories I make of our trips, and willingly serves as my "gear wrangler."


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Feb 26, 2014)

alexturton said:


> I agree with a lot of the sentiment here. I can't bring myself to use crop after buying my 5d. So my 60d is just gathering dust. So I'm not convinced i like the idea of buying a gen zoom for that.
> 
> I don't like compact system cams so that doesn't sound like a good idea for me.
> 
> ...



I'd suggest spending more time sharing time with your new wife and capturing moments to remember. The Canon 24-70mm f2.8L II is a killer in all terms (I tried not yet own it) and will give you top IQ. My second option would be the Tamron 24-70mm f2.8 VC, that is being rated better than the old Canon 24-70mm 2.8L (I own it).
Honeymoon is time to do many things but to focus on photography. Just record memories that will be once in a lifetime.
I am not a fan of books either, LoL. Congratulations and enjoy your honeymoon!


----------



## TAW (Feb 26, 2014)

Congratulations on getting married! 

I sold my Canon 24-105 about a month after I got my 24-70 2.8II. My photography is all for hobby but once I used the 24-70 2.8Ii, I lost all enjoyment shooting the 24-105. 

Option 1: buy 24-70 2.8II

Option 2: take all your gear but only take one lens when you go out

Option 3: Tell Ask your wife Option 1 and Option 2 and let her decide.

For anyone that has been married for any length of time knows there is really only 1 right answer. If you don’t choose it, you will figure it out soon enough! 

Seriously, I would take the gear you are used unless you had a burning desire to get the new lens – traveling with the stuff is not that bad. Only ever take out one lens a day / event. Let the camera / pictures be a nice addition not a takeaway. Have fun – remember this is more about your new wife having a good time then you! 
Bonus Option: protect your lenses with Victoria Secret lingerie – unwrap a new lens every day! 

I wish you a long and happy future together. 

Good luck and congratulations!


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 26, 2014)

If you must take a Big Cam, 5D3 + Rented 24-70II or Tammy 24-70 + 50mm Prime. Why commit to buying a zoom for just a two week honeymoon.

The logical choice, I'd take a g15/g1x and some filters. Done and less stuff. Plus see it as a challenge anyway.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Feb 26, 2014)

I would take the 24-105 (sigma or canon... up to you). if can stretch to the 24-70 II... go for that... Either way, have fun and enjoy yourselves...


----------



## alexturton (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments. Some really great advice here. 

I think I'll go with just maybe 2 primes. Think it might end up being 24mm and 100l (because I love macro). 

And pack my compact for days when life is more important than ultimate iq


----------



## MintChocs (Feb 26, 2014)

The problem with a Dslr is that whenever you ask someone else to use it, you always end up with blurred out of focus shots, so when you look back at your photos it will be like your wife went on the honeymoon on her own!(as you end taking all the photos) Just take a good quality compact that can shoot RAW, there'll be plenty of other holidays for the whole camera kit but only one honeymoon.


----------



## rs (Feb 26, 2014)

alexturton said:


> Thanks for all the comments. Some really great advice here.
> 
> I think I'll go with just maybe 2 primes. Think it might end up being 24mm and 100l (because I love macro).
> 
> And pack my compact for days when life is more important than ultimate iq


+1

If you were considering taking a zoom plus one other lens as some have recommended, why not just take two primes? It's what you're used to, doesn't require any additional expenditure, and you already have a great idea how to use them and what results you'd be able to get with them. Plus two primes are typically lighter than a zoom and a prime.


----------



## tomscott (Feb 26, 2014)

Well I like the 24-105mm its not the sharpest but its such a great range and they are cheap. The 24-70 F4 has pretty much the same IQ and the macro is a gimic when your used to shooting with a 100mm L as the distances are too close to shoot anything alive... the sigma is massive and heavy in comparison and the 24-70 is the best you can buy but lacks range IS and is heavy.

I would take the 35mm as its nicer focal length than 24mm for general shooting and a zoom and possibly the 100mm…

Hard choice but taking 3 wouldn't be a back breaker and you could always choose what to take with you that day?

But I do agree why not just rent a lens… cheap then no worry about spending so much and regretting the decision.


----------



## Northstar (Feb 26, 2014)

alexturton said:


> Thanks for all the comments. Some really great advice here.
> 
> I think I'll go with just maybe 2 primes. Think it might end up being 24mm and 100l (because I love macro).
> 
> And pack my compact for days when life is more important than ultimate iq



Yes, and also take plenty of vitamins. ;D

I'm also planning a trip and I am tired of lugging all the big gear (and worrying about it being stolen from the hotel room ) so I'm looking at something small and light with great IQ....the Fuji x100s.

So if you're itching to buy something new for the trip, the Fuji x100s would be my recommendation....and leave all the pro gear at home.


----------



## hgraf (Feb 26, 2014)

MintChocs said:


> The problem with a Dslr is that whenever you ask someone else to use it, you always end up with blurred out of focus shots, so when you look back at your photos it will be like your wife went on the honeymoon on her own!(as you end taking all the photos) Just take a good quality compact that can shoot RAW, there'll be plenty of other holidays for the whole camera kit but only one honeymoon.



Very true, but I prepare for those situations. It doesn't take me long to configure my DSLR to something like a point and shoot (smaller aperture, auto ISO, auto focus points, etc.).

For cameras that have it (Rebels do, don't know about higher steps), just turn the dial to the "green square" (or equiv for Nikon/Sony), that forces the camera into as close to P&S as you can get with no effect on your normal settings.

For my honeymoon, most of my shots were either my P&S or a waterproof P&S (a MUST if you're going anywhere wet, I got lots of good shots with my waterproof P&S that I never would have been able to get otherwise). I did have a Rebel with me and a slightly better then kit lens zoom that performed perfectly well. Carrying mostly a P&S let me capture all the moments I wanted, without letting the photography rule me during our trip.

I had a DSLR and did use it, but not that much, I focused on my new wife and enjoying myself.

Focus on what's important IMHO. This is a trip of a lifetime, make sure you enjoy it to it's fullest.

TTYL


----------



## raptor3x (Feb 26, 2014)

alexturton said:


> I'm heading on my honeymoon in April to Mauritius for 2 weeks.
> 
> At home, I shoot 5d mk iii and generally with primes (24L, 35, 50L, 85L, 100L macro and soon to have 135L).
> 
> ...



The 24 1.4 and 35 1.4 will both be great for taking shots of indoor activities, ;D.


----------



## Deva (Feb 26, 2014)

Rather than buy yourself a new lens, why not buy your wife a new camera, say a 6D, then she can help carry around your primes?

There's a lot to be said for developing a common passion...


----------



## JonAustin (Feb 26, 2014)

MintChocs said:


> The problem with a Dslr is that whenever you ask someone else to use it, you always end up with blurred out of focus shots, so when you look back at your photos it will be like your wife went on the honeymoon on her own!(as you end taking all the photos) Just take a good quality compact that can shoot RAW, there'll be plenty of other holidays for the whole camera kit but only one honeymoon.



The results I've received when asking others to photograph me/us are not blurry, out-of-focus shots. (I set the mode dial to Program AE, and confirm that the shooter knows how to half-depress the shutter button to achieve focus before releasing the shutter.) Rather, the problem is more often poorly composed shots (heads / feet cut off, trees or poles "growing" out of heads, zoomed too far in / (way) too far out, etc.)

That's why I always carry a compact CF tripod (my Oben CT-3410 weighs < 3 pounds, folds down to < 17 inches and supports nearly 17 pounds) and an intervalometer. It's actually quicker and easier to set up this rig and get the shot(s) I want, than to find a reliable-looking passer-by, introduce myself, ask him/her to take our photo, instruct him/her on how to use my camera, etc., etc., and then -- as often as not -- get disappointing results, anyway.

What _does_ happen a lot when other vacationers / tourists are in the area watching me set up, is that they ask me to photograph them in the same setting, using their camera. (And then, usually, I have to ask them how to operate _theirs_!)

To the OP: when you return from Mauritius, share your dodo bird pics with us!


----------



## Sharad.Medhavi (Feb 26, 2014)

One more vote for primes. Your 35mm as a walk around on a 5DIII, and the 85mm L for those beautiful portraits she would love. The pictures would come out a lot better than the zoom.

If you really want a zoom the new Sigma 24-105 IS or the Canon 24-70 II would do the job. As someone mentioned, do not take people pictures at 24mm with these lenses  If you do, keep her away from the sides.

Thanks,
Sharad


----------



## surapon (Feb 26, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> moocowe said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



+ 1 for me, Please
Exception + EOS-M , and 22 mm F/ 2.0 Lens
http://www.amazon.com/Canon-Compact-Systems-Camera-3-0-Inch/dp/B008NENG1A


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Feb 26, 2014)

On my honeymoon, my wife insisted on taking her Macro Lens. :'(


----------



## alexturton (Feb 26, 2014)

hgraf said:


> MintChocs said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with a Dslr is that whenever you ask someone else to use it, you always end up with blurred out of focus shots, so when you look back at your photos it will be like your wife went on the honeymoon on her own!(as you end taking all the photos) Just take a good quality compact that can shoot RAW, there'll be plenty of other holidays for the whole camera kit but only one honeymoon.
> ...



I bought an rx100 exactly for this purpose. Plus arm length selfies which I can never do with 5d3 



Northstar said:


> alexturton said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the comments. Some really great advice here.
> ...



I agree with your comment. I'm interested in the x100s but haven't had a chance to play with one. Will investigate at the photography show at Birmingham nec this weekend


----------



## JonAustin (Feb 26, 2014)

alexturton said:


> I bought an rx100 exactly for this purpose. Plus arm length selfies which I can never do with 5d3



http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/813142-REG/XShot_XS2379_F_XShot_2_0.html


----------



## giltaminphotography (Feb 26, 2014)

I had the same debate as you did. I love my primes but also had a canon 24-70 v ii. So I took the 24-70 v ii and my sigma 35 art and ended up only using my 35 because it is perfect walk around lens. I found that I had no use for the zoom and ended up selling it and sticking with just primes. I traveled to Spain and Italy over a year ago and only used the sigma 35 art. Heres the link
http://www.giltaminphotography.com/taste-of-europe-2/


----------



## alexturton (Feb 26, 2014)

JonAustin said:


> alexturton said:
> 
> 
> > I bought an rx100 exactly for this purpose. Plus arm length selfies which I can never do with 5d3
> ...



I've done something like that to the extreme with my monopod before. with interesting results. hehe


----------



## TeT (Feb 26, 2014)

If you are going DSLR pick up up a used 24 105 4 L on eBay for < $600.00 USD and sell it when you get back if you dont want to keep it (you will appreciate the 105mm on the backside over the 24 70... 

If you are going to buy something, get a wide 2.0 aperture GX something or similar maybe with a screw on extender if you think you will need farther reach.

Anyways....

I find the varied responses humorous: about half of the suggestions to your post would be great if photographing your honeymoon was to be a paid gig.


----------



## JonAustin (Feb 27, 2014)

giltaminphotography said:


> I traveled to Spain and Italy over a year ago and only used the sigma 35 art. Heres the link
> http://www.giltaminphotography.com/taste-of-europe-2/



Simply beautiful! (So is your female model.) My only primes are a 50 and 100 ... these make me want to invest in a 35!


----------



## A710VA (Feb 27, 2014)

There are far more important things to do on a honeymoon than taking pictures!


----------



## wayno (Feb 27, 2014)

Alright, so opinions are like a***holes. Everyone's got one - and here's mine. The 24-70ii is completely worth investing in. I use mine a lot (almost exclusively for street/walk around/landscape) but pretty much always use my primes for wedding/paid portraiture work. Both types of lenses are well used and I see great benefit in both options. For a holiday (even a honeymoon), I'd be looking at it as an excuse to pony up for the 24-70ii. I wondered if I'd regret replacing my crusty old, rarely used 24-70 with what I thought was effectively the same sort of thing but I couldn't have been more wrong.


----------



## docholliday (Feb 27, 2014)

My choice of vacation camera? 1Ds3 w/ 24-70/2.8L. Or 1Ds3 with Zeiss 35/1.4 ZE. Or Hasselblad H4D with 50.

Hey, you love photography, and if she can't deal with you shooting during the "normal" hours, I'd kick her to the curb...now afterwards, give her some time too!


----------



## tiger82 (Feb 27, 2014)

Honeymoon......bring a pocket P&S. Are you there to celebrate or work? If your partner isn't bringing an equivalent time sink, leave the heavy gear at home.


----------



## sanj (Feb 27, 2014)

Do NOT forget a light tripod. 

And yeah the Fuji is a great option.


----------



## tiger82 (Feb 27, 2014)

sanj said:


> Do NOT forget a light tripod.
> 
> And yeah the Fuji is a great option.



And the divorce and pre-nup papers so you get to keep your gear.


----------



## giltaminphotography (Feb 27, 2014)

JonAustin said:


> giltaminphotography said:
> 
> 
> > I traveled to Spain and Italy over a year ago and only used the sigma 35 art. Heres the link
> ...



Thank you JonAustin. The lovely model is my wife. She too likes photography  I really suggest the 35 for walk around I also use a 50 and love the 35 because you can frame the subject with a nice background. 24 is too wide for me to frame the subject and 50 is to close. The sigma 35 art is really something special it killed my 24-70 vii in terms of contrast and colour.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 27, 2014)

giltaminphotography said:


> JonAustin said:
> 
> 
> > giltaminphotography said:
> ...



_*Beautiful images, beautiful wife!*_

You are truly blessed! Great trip, great to have a wife that shares your passion. She looks like she had fun. So did you obviously!


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 27, 2014)

IMHO... unless your wife is really into photography, impress her with your sacrifice of leaving 90% of your stuff at home and make this trip about HER! Make a STATEMENT to her by sacrificing your photo gear for her.

She'll feel more cherished and honored, not sidelined. You'll be glad you did, or if you take all your stuff instead, you may regret it forever. Seriously, ask any woman, they'll tell you to K.I.S.S.!! This is a special romantic time, not a normal vacation. I totally understand what you are thinking and I am also telling you to take a step back and put photography way down your list. You should be planning special surprises for her, a few nice places to eat, etc but otherwise, it's a big love fest, not a photo trip. She may not say anything now but in the future, esp after talking to her girlfriends, all your photography very well may come up in the future and bite you in the ass. Esp if you aren't a pro, just a serious enthusiast. Again, take a bunch of photo gear at your peril!

Take a Point and Shoot, buy a G16 or something and let it go. That will impress her far more than "only" taking 40% of your gear and a new lens.


----------



## Northstar (Feb 27, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> IMHO... unless your wife is really into photography, impress her with your sacrifice of leaving 90% of your stuff at home and make this trip about HER! Make a STATEMENT to her by sacrificing your photo gear for her.



good point rusty.

Or, you could pack every single camera, lens, tripod, and accessory you own and set it all down with your other luggage and wait for a response....depending on her facial expression and body language, and how loudly she says "REALLY?" ...you should be able to figure out roughly how much you can take. ;D


----------



## hgraf (Feb 27, 2014)

I've found that sometimes some posters get caught up in their GAS so much they loose sight of what's really important.

We're talking about a honeymoon. It's a time where all the stress of getting married is gone, and you finally have some time alone with the man/women you want to spend the rest of your life with.

The result? 

People suggesting that this is a great opportunity to buy a $1500 lens (really? Happiest days of your life and you're talking about purchasing gear?). 

People suggesting that the OP brings $10k+ worth of gear with them. 

This isn't a gig. This isn't a job. It's a honeymoon. Seriously? What is the most important element of a honeymoon? The ultimate "quality" of the pictures you take? Is that what's most important? Modern P&S and other "cheaper" options take GREAT photos. You DON'T NEED $10k+ worth of gear to take great shots. I've taken many amazing shots with the cheapest gear. One of my all time favourite shots was done with a $150 waterproof P&S.

Lets also consider some of the practical elements here: your new bride suggests you go down to the beach and swim a bit in the ocean. She puts on an amazing bikini, and her sunglasses and holds her hand out to you. What do you do with your $10k+ worth of gear? 


Take it with you? No, since you can't leave it on the beach (it will get stolen) you'd have to have it on you all the time
Leave it in the room safe? No, won't fit (at least not all of it)
Leave it in the room? No, it will get stolen.
Insure it so if it gets stolen you can get the money back? No, since why did you bring your gear if you expected it to be stolen?
Leave it with the front desk? Probably your only option.

So, instead of taking her hand and running down to the beach you're going instead to pack as much of it in your room safe as you can, or walk down to the front desk and hope it doesn't go missing there?

Just my opinion. I LOVE photography, and I have absolutely ZERO regrets with the minimal amount of gear I brought on my honeymoon.


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Feb 27, 2014)

alexturton said:


> Thanks for all the comments. Some really great advice here.
> 
> I think I'll go with just maybe 2 primes. Think it might end up being 24mm and 100l (because I love macro).
> 
> And pack my compact for days when life is more important than ultimate iq



Now you're talking.

The other good consideration mentioned here is the RX100. 

I've got one for exactly these reasons (ie. it serves as my mid-range zoom lens). If I have any sense that my wife is going "you're taking all that camera stuff?" then I grab the RX100. In March we're going to Disney World with the family. I'm absolutely only taking the RX100. You can get GREAT landscapes with it at middling f-stops which compare very well with a dslr's images. And you can get GOOD indoor shots without flash at the wider end where you have f1.8-2.8. Great panoramas, great video, quite good noise handling at even 1600. Macro function at wide end works well. So you can just forget about the photography or you can do some photography and get good shots. Quarter the price of a 24-70.


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Feb 27, 2014)

The new Sigma 24-105 is supposed to be the new 'standard'. After playing with the Sigma 24-70, i eagerly look forward to playing with that too. Big and heavy though. But much easier than multiple lenses. Take the Sigma 24-70 if the 24-105 is not available.

I was never impressed with the Canon 24-105L. It's too soft and washed out. I take either Sigma over the Canon in a heartbeat.


----------



## alexturton (Feb 27, 2014)

Mr_Canuck said:


> alexturton said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the comments. Some really great advice here.
> ...



I already have the rx100


----------



## alexturton (Feb 27, 2014)

RGomezPhotos said:


> The new Sigma 24-105 is supposed to be the new 'standard'. After playing with the Sigma 24-70, i eagerly look forward to playing with that too. Big and heavy though. But much easier than multiple lenses. Take the Sigma 24-70 if the 24-105 is not available.
> 
> I was never impressed with the Canon 24-105L. It's too soft and washed out. I take either Sigma over the Canon in a heartbeat.


I used to own the sigma 24-70. Was never impressed. The AF is inconsistent and the bokeh is hideous.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 27, 2014)

Well, against my better judgement (and previous post advice), if you simply can't be swayed from taking an SLR, etc, I would probably take the 24-70 and then maybe a 16-35. I heavily use both of these lenses so it's a tough call. And if you were to someday have both zooms, they share the 81mm filter size and are both f/2.8.

If you need a flash for basic fill, don't take a big one. Get a SunPak RD2000 and a Sto-Fen diffuser. I added a foil reflector in my diffuser to push more light forward when I have it up 45 degrees. A couple eneloops run forever but it's usually backed off a stop or two since it's just fill.

And again, take the least amount of camera stuff you can. Take the body, the zoom and maybe one sweet prime for bride portraits, an extra charged battery and a couple mem cards. Take the RX100 and use it most of the time.

The more stuff you take, camera or otherwise, the more attention it will steal away from your wife. Take something to play some great music in your room. Take a corkscrew. Take something simple and sentimental to give her she will never forget. Make her the full focus and center of your attention and she'll always look back to this time with warmth and love.

Take it from someone who has been married 15 years (and counting) --- *HAPPY WIFE = HAPPY LIFE!*

Have a great time and congratulations!

BTW, I looked over some of your images on flickr, etc. I like your work. However, the few shots I think I saw of your girl... SHE IS STUNNING. ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL. You must be very happy. Enjoy!


----------



## A710VA (Feb 28, 2014)

It's obvious by your repeated discussion about what camera gear to take on your honeymoon that you don't understand the basics of life. You're going on a special trip with a warm, loving woman, and you keep expressing concern over what lenses to take with you. It's time for you to attempt to understand priorities. Forget about photography for a few weeks, and concentrate on your new wife. She is far more important than some photos. This is some excellent, free advice from a man who has been married for 44 years. Ignore it at your peril!


----------



## Grumbaki (Feb 28, 2014)

I can't believe no one made the joke about the only zoom you need already being mounted.


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Feb 28, 2014)

alexturton said:


> Mr_Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > alexturton said:
> ...



Then log off this forum and start packing!!! (And spend the money on some extra luxurious spa day or something.)


----------



## alexturton (Mar 2, 2014)

UPDATE:

I bought the cann 24 70 ii 2.8. Tested it out and thought it was awesome.


----------



## bholliman (Mar 2, 2014)

alexturton said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I bought the canon 24 70 ii 2.8. Tested it out and thought it was awesome.



Congratulations! So, are you planning to just take this lens?


----------



## Hannes (Mar 3, 2014)

giltaminphotography said:


> I had the same debate as you did. I love my primes but also had a canon 24-70 v ii. So I took the 24-70 v ii and my sigma 35 art and ended up only using my 35 because it is perfect walk around lens. I found that I had no use for the zoom and ended up selling it and sticking with just primes. I traveled to Spain and Italy over a year ago and only used the sigma 35 art. Heres the link
> http://www.giltaminphotography.com/taste-of-europe-2/



I think someone has hacked your website, there is now a lot of ads for various male enhancement pills and my antivirus went into full alert


----------



## alexturton (Mar 3, 2014)

bholliman said:


> alexturton said:
> 
> 
> > UPDATE:
> ...



Think it might just be 24-70 and 70-200, plus a flashgun. No primes. Then everything will fit in. 1 bag with no need for extra lens cases.


----------



## tron (Mar 3, 2014)

alexturton said:


> bholliman said:
> 
> 
> > alexturton said:
> ...


+1 That pretty much covers everything.


----------



## giltaminphotography (Mar 20, 2014)

Hannes said:


> giltaminphotography said:
> 
> 
> > I had the same debate as you did. I love my primes but also had a canon 24-70 v ii. So I took the 24-70 v ii and my sigma 35 art and ended up only using my 35 because it is perfect walk around lens. I found that I had no use for the zoom and ended up selling it and sticking with just primes. I traveled to Spain and Italy over a year ago and only used the sigma 35 art. Heres the link
> ...



Hannes thanks for letting me know, My programmer has been on that. Where did you see the ads? what section?


----------



## Northstar (Mar 20, 2014)

alexturton said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I bought the cann 24 70 ii 2.8. Tested it out and thought it was awesome.



i think my 24-70ii is my sharpest lens...congrats.


----------



## Hardwire (Mar 20, 2014)

I took a 24-105 F4 on mine and honestly it was fine at the time....now however my 24-70 2.8 II almost never comes off the body, so if you splashed out on one it will serve you fine.

Honestly I think you will find you are almost never really needing much more reach while on your honeymoon and so I could see if you could either beg/borrow/steal a 70-300 4-5.6 from someone for the few shots, or a 2x teleconverter and save the weight as I have taken my 70-200 on a number of holidays thinking "I am sure I will need it" and found I almost never did.

Besides, this is not a photo holiday is it, wife will require some of your attention too!


----------

